# facebook jetboat group



## semojetman (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I just started a jetboat group on facebook.
I am trying to figure out how to link it tinboats but im not a interweb computertologist.

Anyways, if you do facebook, check it out.

Search: SEMO Jet Boat Enthusiast


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 8, 2014)

Done


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 9, 2014)

I've got to check this one out.


----------



## optaylor823 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just joined. Looks like a good group.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 13, 2014)

It is really.
As it grows, it should be great for helping hands, advice, and just good jetboat talk.
And its always great to see everyones boats.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 15, 2014)

Also, everyone is invited to join. You dont have to live in southeast missouri to join. 

Check it out everyone


----------



## semojetman (Apr 18, 2014)

We've gained almost 300 members so far.
Its seeming like a great group of boat guys.


----------



## Seth (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought I had already joined earlier, but apparently not. I'm on there now!


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

Post up a link!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 23, 2014)

Once I finish mine I will post more


----------



## semojetman (Apr 23, 2014)

Im not sure how to post a link to it.
If someone does, please feel free or enlighten me.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 24, 2014)

This should work. You'll have to sign in to Facebook, but it should then take you right to the group.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/604452952959143/


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2014)

IN!


----------



## semojetman (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------

